# Good Price for a Ipod Nano ?



## vinyas (Sep 28, 2006)

guys i am getting 2 GB Ipod Nano For 8.5k (New Piece) ... is it a Good deal ?


----------



## iMav (Sep 28, 2006)

thats the price i heard is the current market price


----------



## vinyas (Sep 28, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> thats the price i heard is the current market price



thnx for ur feedback 

i dont like the video ipod ... so out of the radar ... Shuffle has no display...

Nano is the only option out .....

guys pls post in ur views & about the pricing above mentioned


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 1, 2006)

last time i saw a 2gb, it cost around 7-8k


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Oct 1, 2006)

Im selling my 2 GB ipod nano loaded with rockbox, ipodlinux, and full with songs, movies, music videos, pics, pron for just 15,000 rs. along with case and warranty, usb cable...


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 1, 2006)

your selling it for 15k when a new one costs 7-8k?
LOL...


----------



## iMav (Oct 1, 2006)

fighter .... wrong section .... btw as far as nano is concerned its good ..... if features is what ur not looking for and are only concerned with the songs on your hdd ..... btw make sure that the id3 tags of ur songs are proper else man its gonna b bad


----------



## ruthless (Oct 1, 2006)

Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> Im selling my 2 GB ipod nano loaded with rockbox, ipodlinux, and full with songs, movies, music videos, pics, _pron_ for just 15,000 rs....


----------



## rohan (Oct 1, 2006)

ipod nano can play video???

anyways.. if 2gb is 8k.. what's the cost for 1gb??


----------



## vinyas (Oct 1, 2006)

1gb i was told 6.5 k.....

ipod nano cannot play vidoes


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Oct 1, 2006)

vinyas said:
			
		

> 1gb i was told 6.5 k.....
> 
> ipod nano cannot play vidoes



It can play videos, also games like doom II and Half-life 1 by loading the iPodLinux Firmware(which I have done), Also loading Rockbox firmaware in tri boot mode, u take music to the next step, all custom feature, like fading, party shuffle and there are also themes...Thats why the price is a bit more...


----------



## mkmkmk (Oct 2, 2006)

is it useful for podcasting ?


----------



## iMav (Oct 2, 2006)

installing rockbox is difficult coz requires dosing around ..... btw installing rockbox and linux voids warranty


----------



## vinyas (Oct 2, 2006)

How is this guys ?

*www.amazon.com/Sony-NW-E507-Network-Walkman-Digital/dp/tech-data/B0008JFCWY


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Oct 5, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> installing rockbox is difficult coz requires dosing around ..... btw installing rockbox and linux voids warranty



you can restore it anytime


----------



## vinyas (Oct 5, 2006)

vinyas said:
			
		

> How is this guys ?
> 
> *www.amazon.com/Sony-NW-E507-Network-Walkman-Digital/dp/tech-data/B0008JFCWY



how is that sony ?


----------

